# Superchips OR Celtic Tuning Remap



## xGem (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi all,

I have decided on getting stage 1 however I hardly know a thing about remaps so I need some help :lol:

I have noticed alot of people recommending the superchips bluefin remap which will increase my car to 195bhp

I came across the Celtic tuning remap which will be done at A for Audi which would increase my car to 227bhp

Does anyone have any opinions on which one I should go for? Any bad/good reviews for any?

Also could a remap mess anything up with my car that I should be aware of? As im clueless lol

My car is a 2.0 diesel auto


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

You also have apr at hillington to consider. If you pick Bluefin and your model can be done without removing the ecu then that's what I would go for 8)


----------



## xGem (Oct 21, 2016)

bhoy78 said:


> You also have apr at hillington to consider. If you pick Bluefin and your model can be done without removing the ecu then that's what I would go for 8)


Was thinking of going with bluefin just to make it easier lol, I seen ecotune at hillington is that the same place?

Ecotune increases it to 205 and as I said bluefins 195, the superchip website says I can use it without any hassle like other people have mentoned 

If they were both 205 I know what i'd go for, is it worth losing 10 to have the advantage of removing/adding it yourself whenever you want?

Ecotune is £449 Bluefin is £499


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

xGem said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > You also have apr at hillington to consider. If you pick Bluefin and your model can be done without removing the ecu then that's what I would go for 8)
> ...


If you had two identical TTD's one mapped with Ecotune, one mapped with Bluefin you wouldn't be able to notice anything different between the maps.

Bluefin for me, for the convenience.


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

Roller Skate said:


> xGem said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


Bluefin definitely for the convenience.


----------



## xGem (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks guys looks like i'll be going for the bluefin then 

Do they ever do discount/sales on them? Not in a rush to get one, would rather wait if I knew I was gonna get it for a better price.

Is it better to buy directly from them? :mrgreen:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

xGem said:


> Thanks guys looks like i'll be going for the bluefin then
> 
> Do they ever do discount/sales on them? Not in a rush to get one, would rather wait if I knew I was gonna get it for a better price.
> 
> Is it better to buy directly from them? :mrgreen:


I've seen stuff on their site reduced occasionally, you're best of giving them a ring Gem, they might pricematch. And yes, buy directly from them.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes ecotune is apr, they also do a sale at certain times of year. Euro car parts sell the bluefin, not sure if the discount codes for their site works on them but at times they sell them as discounted prices on their eBay site.

Not sure on how it works but I believe you can also buy a used bluefin controller and have it reset for your car by superchips for a heavily reduced rate.


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

xGem said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > You also have apr at hillington to consider. If you pick Bluefin and your model can be done without removing the ecu then that's what I would go for 8)
> ...


depending what model you have, probably 170BHP could have 2 ecus, EDC17CP14 which is a bench job or a EDC17C46 which can be done OBD. 50/50 on which one you will have


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

xGem said:


> Thanks guys looks like i'll be going for the bluefin then
> 
> Do they ever do discount/sales on them? Not in a rush to get one, would rather wait if I knew I was gonna get it for a better price.
> 
> Is it better to buy directly from them? :mrgreen:


In my opinion always a remap is more reliable, with a remap your permanently changing the information on the ecu.

a plug in box is only fooling the ecu. also a remap can do EGR and DPF solutions if needed


----------



## xGem (Oct 21, 2016)

Gohie said:


> xGem said:
> 
> 
> > bhoy78 said:
> ...


My ecu is Bosch EDC17CP14/C46

I thought bluefin was a proper remap and not just "fooling" the ecu as you say  im confused now lol


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

xGem said:


> Gohie said:
> 
> 
> > You also have apr at hillington to consider. If you pick Bluefin and your model can be done without removing the ecu then that's what I would go for 8)
> ...


depending what model you have, probably 170BHP could have 2 ecus, EDC17CP14 which is a bench job or a EDC17C46 which can be done OBD. 50/50 on which one you will have[/quote]

My ecu is Bosch EDC17CP14/C46

I thought bluefin was a proper remap and not just "fooling" the ecu as you say  im confused now lol[/quote]

Don't be. You're car "can" be mapped through the OBD and the outcome will be exactly the same. As for the DPF and EGR solutions, it's a moot point. I'm a partner in one of the biggest DPF cleaning companies in the country and if your DPF ever blocks inbox me and I'll have it cleaned free of charge for you. We also have a Master Kit on site and we remap cars daily, all makes, all models. We also do bench mapping.

Never, ever get your car remapped by a man in a van, a lot of these disappear when they realise they can make money without paying people like me and close shop. Any issues down the line and you're kinda stuck with the map in your car.

Many a time I've read on here that people think they might have maps in their car when issues arise, or they buy a car that's mapped, have non related issues but have no idea where the map came from and neither does the used car salesman that's sold it to them.

This is why I like Bluefin.

Come resale time you can remove the map and offer the device to the next owner. Also, "remapped" reads "thrashed" to some prospective buyers.


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

Roller Skate said:


> xGem said:
> 
> 
> > Gohie said:
> ...


My ecu is Bosch EDC17CP14/C46

I thought bluefin was a proper remap and not just "fooling" the ecu as you say  im confused now lol[/quote]

Don't be. You're car "can" be mapped through the OBD and the outcome will be exactly the same. As for the DPF and EGR solutions, it's a moot point. I'm a partner in one of the biggest DPF cleaning companies in the country and if your DPF ever blocks inbox me and I'll have it cleaned free of charge for you. We also have a Master Kit on site and we remap cars daily, all makes, all models. We also do bench mapping.

Never, ever get your car remapped by a man in a van, a lot of these disappear when they realise they can make money without paying people like me and close shop. Any issues down the line and you're kinda stuck with the map in your car.

Many a time I've read on here that people think they might have maps in their car when issues arise, or they buy a car that's mapped, have non related issues but have no idea where the map came from and neither does the used car salesman that's sold it to them.

This is why I like Bluefin.

Come resale time you can remove the map and offer the device to the next owner. Also, "remapped" reads "thrashed" to some prospective buyers.[/quote]

"Never, ever get your car remapped by a man in a van" i would disagree to this. If they have a good reputation like ours then any issues we will resolve. Just because some establishments have a roof over there workshop doesn't make them better than overs. Not many people would even attempt a bench program mobile unlike us. if you use CMD then yes it can be done OBD by getting the original file from the database. 
]


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Gohie said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > You also have apr at hillington to consider. If you pick Bluefin and your model can be done without removing the ecu then that's what I would go for 8)
> ...


depending what model you have, probably 170BHP could have 2 ecus, EDC17CP14 which is a bench job or a EDC17C46 which can be done OBD. 50/50 on which one you will have[/quote]

My ecu is Bosch EDC17CP14/C46

I thought bluefin was a proper remap and not just "fooling" the ecu as you say  im confused now lol[/quote]

Don't be. You're car "can" be mapped through the OBD and the outcome will be exactly the same. As for the DPF and EGR solutions, it's a moot point. I'm a partner in one of the biggest DPF cleaning companies in the country and if your DPF ever blocks inbox me and I'll have it cleaned free of charge for you. We also have a Master Kit on site and we remap cars daily, all makes, all models. We also do bench mapping.

Never, ever get your car remapped by a man in a van, a lot of these disappear when they realise they can make money without paying people like me and close shop. Any issues down the line and you're kinda stuck with the map in your car.

Many a time I've read on here that people think they might have maps in their car when issues arise, or they buy a car that's mapped, have non related issues but have no idea where the map came from and neither does the used car salesman that's sold it to them.

This is why I like Bluefin.

Come resale time you can remove the map and offer the device to the next owner. Also, "remapped" reads "thrashed" to some prospective buyers.[/quote]

"Never, ever get your car remapped by a man in a van" i would disagree to this. If they have a good reputation like ours then any issues we will resolve. Just because some establishments have a roof over there workshop doesn't make them better than overs. Not many people would even attempt a bench program mobile unlike us. if you use CMD then yes it can be done OBD by getting the original file from the database. 
][/quote]

Of course you would disagree. It's what you do for a living. The amount of times I've seen angry people who've had there cars mapped by "man in a van" outfits who've left them high and dry come any issues is ridiculous. You know, the ones that just have mobile numbers they can simply throw away when the business folds.

Oddly, the established boys can't do this with their premises, landlines etc.

Plenty of threads on this subject if you want to searching all the usual forums ... pretty much always "my mate new this bloke down the pub who did mobile remaps now I've got a problem and he's disappeared" kinda thing.


----------

